# Sony XBR-65X950B owners thread



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

It's been a long day of some very serious fun at Value Electronics today. After filling all of our back-orders our very nice first allocation leaves two 65" X950B left for me to enjoy. 

One is now on display in our 4K Ultra HD Shootout wall and one is going home with me tonight. And I plan on staying up late tonight with my brand new absolutely gorgeous new baby! 

When I powered up our X950B store demo this afternoon I actually had to pinch myself to be sure this is what I actually do for a living as I witnessed this beauty fire up with Sony's 4K server showing as near perfect a picture as you could only dream about.

Set-up properly and with 4K reference content this display will blow you away. Kevin Miller and David Mackenzie are coming to VE for a Shootout meeting and to calibrate and review our store demo X950B. 

Check out our dedicate X950B website and stay tuned for more updates on this TVs performance.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear Robert! :T


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

Robert, I'm dying for pictures! :hail:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree the 950B looks very good in our showroom as well!

PQ aside are there any standout features on line that have interested you? I understand sony and samsung are finally going to start moving away from advertising frame rate like they did with contrast ratio. This hopefully will allow for us to finally talk PQ and differentiating features. 

Sony seems to have taken a page from Samsung and put a camera on their display so customers can skype while still viewing content, not a major selling point for me... 

What I understand is they have continued to include analog audio out that can be set as fixed/veriable/LEF/HeadPhone. To my knowledge they're the only company still providing analog out as a standard feature.

One other interesting inclusion for me is the sony play store that is supposed to give is PlayStation titles via the cloud. 

Please let us know if you stumble across any cool features in the display while you're playing with the TV at home.


----------



## Raiderspy1 (Mar 14, 2016)

4k tv rookie
Just got the x950b. Anybody willing to share their calibrated settings?


----------



## Raiderspy1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Being a rookie 4k owner
Are there any important bits of info I should know or your willing to share to get best possible picture?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Use cinema/movie mode for best PQ. ISF setting will very too greatly to be reliable. 

Download AVS709 or get a calibration disc for best performance. Or hire a calibrator in your area.


----------



## Jesus S (Jan 21, 2019)

I have had this TV for a bit and have been trying to find how to use the built in camera that came with my SONY XBR 65x950b given SKYPE isn't supported and no other app introduced.

Help


----------

